
Airports Are Losing Money as Ride-Hailing Services Grow - prostoalex
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/12/11/business/airports-ride-hailing-services.html?smid=fb-nytimes&smtyp=cur&_r=0
======
cityzen
Funny how that works... “The International Air Transport Association (IATA)
announced that it expects the global airline industry to make a net profit in
2017 of $29.8 billion” and yet somehow airports are losing money on how people
get to/from the airport so we can give our little bit to this nearly 30
billion in profit (expected to be higher next year). Makes sense... let’s find
a way to keep all that money in the airlines and nickel and dime everyone else
until people stop flying entirely and we can then bail out both the airlines
and the airports. We live in amazing times.

~~~
cardiffspaceman
Does this industry include the airport operators?

------
Frogolocalypse
Can't come too soon. I have been fleeced by airports, especially in Australia,
for years.

~~~
toomuchtodo
They’re still going to get the money. Landing fees will go up.

~~~
prepend
That’s cool with me. I’d rather have fees more closely associated with the
thing I’m buying. I don’t like being charged extra for taxis because landing
fees are lower.

